

Pakistan suspends mobile networks over fears of attacks - danso
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20469493

======
aleemb
Today is the fourth time in 2 months this has happened. At first it was hard
to imagine the government would go through with it but they did.

It's strange, the first time any such news get floated (blocking FB, YouTube,
phones or Supreme Court rulings) it comes as a shocker, people huddle and
complain and with some passing of time expectations are lowered across the
nation. Complete mobile network blackout doesn't feel like a big deal now that
it has become a regular occurrence.

People have been making plans ahead of the scheduled outage and some are even
happy to be offline and free of interruptions.

------
astrodust
I'm sure it would be nearly _impossible_ to use a garage door opener instead.

~~~
epochwolf
Long term, it can be worked around. Short term, it's extremely effective. Did
you read that all the bomb detonated in the last 15 days used cell phones?

This will stop people from detonating their bombs until they can design a
detonator that doesn't rely on cell phones. I doubt it's just a 5 minute
switch to use a different detonator and just have the bombs work as
effectively as they do now.

~~~
astrodust
It probably is a five minute switch if you know in advance that phones aren't
going to be working. Blacking out the cell phone network is a short term
strategy that, if used repeatedly, will just lead to different methods being
employed. Phones are just cheap and effective, plus not very suspicious.

The problem here is that you won't be able to phone in a bomb sighting. You're
basically screwed if you see someone setting up one.

------
tomjen3
And once again religion runs what science has built, and what people rely on.

Maybe instead of hurting those who are not violent, Pakistan should do
something about the extremists?

